

Ask HN: Advice/Thoughts on the behavior of the UI for a mutliplayer game - yalogin

I am working on a multiplayer game along the lines of checkers. I am trying to find the correct way to make users find open tables and join. What is usual expectation from a user's perspective? The game could last about 20 mins so I cannot let a user wait for the current game to end because it will take at least 10 mins (average) and he will get bored. So I am building a "robot" to play so that the user need not wait to play but fun here is when user's discover and play against one another. What are your opinions on this? What are the normal expectations for such games?
======
luanfernandes
Tell more about the game.. I'm a gamer (mostly online PC gamer) I may help

~~~
yalogin
Its a variant of checkers. It will still be called checkers. That is why I did
not bother explaining it. What would you expect when you go the URL of a game?
Do you expect to start playing right away? Join and play with a friend? Or
create a table and wait for someone to join? Something else?

~~~
luanfernandes
ok i see. Well if the idea is play with others then creating a lobby with
usernames/chat idea should be considered and a "play now" button leading the
user to another screen showing hosted games (with host names). A point system
should also be considered like win: +5 points loose/forfeit: -3 points

~~~
yalogin
Yep. I have the point system and play now button as well. I was not sure what
the expectation of a typical user will be. IF he wants to wait or be impatient
to play or just leave and never come back if made to wait for a couple of
minutes.

------
macca321
check instantchess.com

